# 36416



## reinelt (Sep 16, 2010)

if an auditor came in here and noticed I wasn't billing out the 36416, finger sticks, would I get into trouble for this?  I have been sending it but it seems like such a waste of time for me and the insurance companies when it never pays.  I would like to remove it from the superbill and not worry about entering it at all and an auditor to say it's ok not to bill it out.  What do you think?


----------

